
Named pipes, process substitution and tee - bogidon
https://kaushikghose.wordpress.com/2016/10/27/named-pipes-process-substitution-and-tee/
======
bogidon
_So we have here, again, a subtle way in which Darwin’s BASH shell differs
from Linux’s and lurks, waiting, to screw you up and waste your time. It’s a
pity that the Mac has taken off for developers (myself included) because it’s
clear Darwin will never be a proper -nix but the adoption of Macs by
developers probably takes some energy away from getting Linux on laptops._

